# System for FIFA 2011



## asingh (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi guys...

A friend wants to configure a system and the primary use would be normal home use with the added caveat -- capability to play FIFA 2011 and "some racing" games at full HD.

I suggested him this:



PART|MODEL|PRICE
CPU|i5 2400|9300
Board|GA-H67M-D2-B3 (rev. 1.1)|5300
RAM|XMS3 4GB CMX4GX3M1A1600C9|1625
PSU|FSP Saga II 500W|2300
Cabinet|CM Elite 330|1950
GPU|You guys tell|
Monitor|HP 25" 1080pi|13000

Monitor he has decided and is adamant on it.

What further can be tweaked here to give rig longevity and keep pricing at a minimal. Note, this guy is not a hard core gamer. Will never even play RPG/FPS/TPS, absolutely never. Is a FIFA lover and wants to play FIFA 12 or FIFA 11.

Let me know.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 9, 2011)

This is overkill for FIFA and regular usage. Can even go for a Athlon X4.

I have a friend with a HD5770/i5 7xx and he can play FIFA @ ultra with 60 fps and Dirt 3 @ high with 50fps.


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2011)

Budget for graphics card?


----------



## asingh (Aug 9, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> This is overkill for FIFA and regular usage. Can even go for a Athlon X4.
> 
> I have a friend with a HD5770/i5 7xx and he can play FIFA @ ultra with 60 fps and Dirt 3 @ high with 50fps.



He wants to move up from his Pentium D. . So wants a future proof rig.



Skud said:


> Budget for graphics card?



Minimal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2011)

Personally I would go for a console if that is all I wanted to play.FIFA games for console have been far ahead of their PC versions,though that may change with Fifa 2012.
Anyway,anything upward of 8800GT will suffice.


----------



## asingh (Aug 9, 2011)

^^
I told him that, but he wants the PC for other purposes too.!


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2011)

Then a 6770/6750 should be sufficient.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 9, 2011)

Tell him to buy Graphics Card from 6XXX Series...coz Nvidia Physix wont matter to him.
an entry level 6XXX card wud suffice for FIFA


----------



## d3p (Aug 9, 2011)

asingh said:


> What further can be tweaked here to give rig longevity and keep pricing at a minimal. Note, this guy is not a hard core gamer. Will never even play RPG/FPS/TPS, absolutely never. Is a FIFA lover and wants to play FIFA 12 or FIFA 11.
> 
> Let me know.



A good motherboard with SLI support like *MSI Z68A-GD55(approx 8k)* & GPU like 6850 [bare-min] or 6870 will do the job pretty nicely especially with HD res.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 9, 2011)

*@ Zangetsu*

No, a 6670 or 6750 should be a bare minimum while choosing gpu for gaming. Nothing lower than that.

*@ asingh*

Go for a 6770 @ 7k and pair it with saga 500. Will be a good enough combo and will satisfy all your friend's needs.

But for 1080p gaming, a 6850 is a bare minimum. Just 2k more and *msi 6850 cyclone power edition* can be bought.


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2011)

@asingh: at which settings he is gonna game?


----------



## vickybat (Aug 9, 2011)

^^Ofcourse 1080p. Asingh has suggested him a 1080p monitor.

Check the 1st post.


----------



## d3p (Aug 9, 2011)

^^ 6850 Bare min for HD Gaming.




*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500|9800
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A-GD55 -B3|8700
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1600
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6850 1GB|9500
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
|
*Total*
|4000


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^Ofcourse 1080p. Asingh has suggested him a 1080p monitor.
> 
> Check the 1st post.




I am asking about settings, not resolution. A 6770/6750 is enough for low-medium settings gaming of FIFA11/12 at 1080p.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 9, 2011)

^^ opps my bad mate.



d3p5kor said:


> ^^ 6850 Bare min for HD Gaming.



Nope, 6850 is bare min for fullhd gaming and that too with high settings for most games except the likes of crysis 2 and metro 2033.

6850 cyclone can handle all current racing titles including dirt3 at very high settings @ 1080p and give around 40 fps.

Its tried and tested on a benq g2220hdl monitor with phenom 2 955be.


----------



## Krow (Aug 9, 2011)

Even I think he should simply get a console for FIFA and a cheap rig for other purposes. Xbox 360 is cheap and can be paired with a large TV if he has one already.


----------



## asingh (Aug 9, 2011)

Skud said:


> @asingh: at which settings he is gonna game?





d3p5kor said:


> ^^ 6850 Bare min for HD Gaming.
> 
> @ 1080pi
> 
> ...



Would not want an Intel board. They are not reliable anymore. RMA is painful.

Guys, remember it is ONLY FIFA 12 and some racing games for him. Never ever any FPS.



Krow said:


> Even I think he should simply get a console for FIFA and a cheap rig for other purposes. Xbox 360 is cheap and can be paired with a large TV if he has one already.



Out of the question. He does a ton of other stuff on a computer. Movies/office work/surfing/chatting. So needs it for dual purposes.

He is not a gamer. Just a FIFA 12 player.

Also I am NOT going to pick any PSU by Coolermaster.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 9, 2011)

asingh said:


> Would not want an Intel board. They are not reliable anymore. RMA is painful.
> .



No buddy its a thing of past. RMA of intel,msi and zotac are now handled by *DIGICARE* which is a part of *Smartlink Network Systems Ltd.*

Rma procedure is a breeze and they repair or replace the boards within 10 working days. Its at nehru place in delhi and recently, they've opened a branch in Bhubaneshwar.
if they have stock, they even replace the board right away there itself.

You know i was having some heating issues with my board (intel dp55wb). These guys replaced my board within 7 days.
So i think you'll not face any issues regarding RMA.

They support intel boards, msi boards , graphics cards, zotac mainboards and graphics cards including netgear wireless routers.
Much much much much better than rashi peripherals and accel frontline.


----------



## d3p (Aug 9, 2011)

@Asingh: Can check my previous post, edited the motherboard.

But dude, just let us know, what is the final budget ???


----------



## asingh (Aug 9, 2011)

vickybat said:


> No buddy its a thing of past. RMA of intel,msi and zotac are now handled by *DIGICARE* which is a part of *Smartlink Network Systems Ltd.*
> 
> Rma procedure is a breeze and they repair or replace the boards within 10 working days. Its at nehru place in delhi and recently, they opened a branch in Bhubaneshwar.
> if they have stock, they even replace the board right away there itself.
> ...



You absolutely sure about Intel. I do not want my hair pulled out later. Cause I will assemble and install the Win7. I am not comfortable at all with Intel boards. 

Also why was Z67 recommended over H67..?



d3p5kor said:


> @Asingh: Can check my previous post, edited the motherboard.
> 
> But dude, just let us know, what is the final budget ???


Just keep it minimal. Remember he has a monitor in the bundle which I quoted in my first post. So to be safe, we do NOT want to go above 35K at any cost. Also, if you can suggest another 1080pi monitor which of course will have DVI/HDMI inputs.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 9, 2011)

asingh said:


> You absolutely sure about Intel. I do not want my hair pulled out later. Cause I will assemble and install the Win7. I am not comfortable at all with Intel boards.
> 
> Also why was Z67 recommended over H67..?



I am absolutely sure of this and have practical experience as well. I had my board replaced by these guys. You can visit their service RMA centre at nehru place.

Tomorrow, me and cilus are going to RMA his MSI 890 GXM board which went kaput due to power surge.

We talked with the guy and he said he'll replace the board by hand if he has stock. Else 10 days. Same rule applies to intel mainboards as well. 
Will let you know the experience.

I say you better stick with h67 boards. No point going for z68 along with a non K processor.

Get this:

*Intel DH67VR-B3 @4.5k* 
Has 4 dimm slots, usb 3.0 and sata 6gbps ports as well. Its the cheapest board to have these features.


----------



## asingh (Aug 9, 2011)

Use these table tags for configuration recommendations:



PART|MODEL|PRICE
CPU|i5 2400|9300
Board|GA-H67M-D2-B3 (rev. 1.1)|5300
RAM|XMS3 4GB CMX4GX3M1A1600C9|1625
PSU|FSP Saga II 500W|2300
Cabinet|CM Elite 330|1950
GPU|You guys tell|
Monitor|HP 25" 1080pi|13000[**TABLE]

Replace the ** with a /


----------



## vickybat (Aug 9, 2011)

^^ Whom are you implying??


----------



## Cilus (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm assuming Gaming is the only concern that is gonna stress the system and other works are like  as Asingh mentioned:-


> Out of the question. He does a ton of other stuff on a computer. Movies/office work/surfing/chatting. So needs it for dual purposes.



So even an Athlon II X4 is enough for it.

Here is my suggestion:-

AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 5.5K
Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 @ 4.8K
Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL @ 1.6K
Corsair GS600W @ 4K
NZXT Gamma @ 2K
Sapphire HD 6870 1 GB @ 10.8K (price from *here*)

I think the price will be lower than your Core i5 based config but in gaming performance, it simply beats any of the other competetion. HD 6870 offers good 1080P gaming performance in highest settings for most of the games and Racing games won't be any problem for it. Phenom II 955 is enough for gaming and can be overclocked to fetch some  extra performance. Also the mobo I've suggested comes ith AM3+ processor support. So future upgrades won't be any problem.


----------



## Krow (Aug 9, 2011)

Go for the Intel rig if any of the other stuff he does is CPU intensive. If not so much, then AMD rig + better GPU makes more sense.


----------



## asingh (Aug 9, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Whom are you implying??



At all, so it makes the post easy to read. 



Cilus said:


> I'm assuming Gaming is the only concern that is gonna stress the system and other works are like  as Asingh mentioned:-
> 
> 
> So even an Athlon II X4 is enough for it.
> ...



Nopes, want him to get new tech.  Not age old stuff, which is moving to legacy. He plans to play FIFA 13,14 whenever they come out. 

Plus I doubt he will want AMD. He has not even heard of it. And now ways am I convincing him the pros and cons of AMD vs. Intel.


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2011)

How much GPU power is actually needed for FIFA (any version) and some racers once in a while? FIFA still remains just a console port, nothing else.


----------



## asingh (Aug 9, 2011)

Will not a 5770 do..? What is the 6xxx series equivalent of 5770..?


----------



## vickybat (Aug 9, 2011)

^^6770. Its a  rebranded 5770 and does not share the barts architecture.

But i suggest a 6850 cyclone for 1080p resolution. Worth the extra 2k.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 9, 2011)

asingh said:


> Will not a 5770 do..? What is the 6xxx series equivalent of 5770..?



but instead of 5770 get 6770 which is an optimized PCB of 5770


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes it will. Check post #2.
FIFA 11 @ high gives 120+ fps. Ultra gives 60 fps



asingh said:


> will not a 5770 do..? What is the 6xxx series equivalent of 5770..?


.                  .


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 9, 2011)

@Asingh, If not intel, then post #24 by Cilus is better to go..


----------



## d3p (Aug 9, 2011)

*^^ Megamind:* OP has a max budget of 35k & out of it 13k is only meant for Monitor [check the first post.]


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 9, 2011)

^^Oops.. I got it as 35k inc. monitor... edited...


----------



## asingh (Aug 9, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> @Asingh,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can someone substitute the above with...

FSP Saga 2 - 500W ; 5770 ; CM Elite as per my first post. How will that work..?


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 9, 2011)

asingh said:


> Can someone substitute the above with...
> 
> FSP Saga 2 - 500W ; 5770 ; CM Elite as per my first post. How will that work..?



But GS600+6870 is well within the budget n pwerful too..


----------



## asingh (Aug 9, 2011)

6870 is over kill. And as I mentioned, will not get CM PSUs.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 9, 2011)

asingh said:


> 6870 is over kill. And as I mentioned, will not get CM PSUs.


Its Corsair
Gaming Seriesâ„¢ GS600 â€” 80 PLUSÂ® Certified Power Supply


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 9, 2011)

asingh said:


> 6870 is over kill. And as I mentioned, will not get CM PSUs.



If u consider for Fifa 11/12 alone,  yes 6770 is enough..



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9300
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67BLB3/Gigabyte GA-H67M-D2-B3|5300
*RAM*
|2*Corsair DDR3 2GB VS2GB1333D3 G|1500
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire/MSI HD6770 1GB|7000
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2100
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA/CM 310|2000/1500
*Total*
||27200/26700


----------



## asingh (Aug 10, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> If u consider for Fifa 11/12 alone,  yes 6770 is enough..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think this is fine. Will ask him tomorrow at office.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 10, 2011)

asingh said:


> 6870 is over kill. And as I mentioned, will not get CM PSUs.



Its not a cm psu. Its corsair GS 600 and its way better than fsp saga 500.


----------



## asingh (Aug 10, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Its not a cm psu. Its corsair GS 600 and its way better than fsp saga 500.




Oh yes. Sorry was mistaken. Will show him this final assortment.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9300
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67BLB3/Gigabyte GA-H67M-D2-B3|5300
*RAM*
|2*Corsair DDR3 2GB VS2GB1333D3 G|1500
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire/MSI HD6770 1GB|7000
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W/GS600|2100/4000
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA/CM 310|2000/1500
*Total*
||27200/28600


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 10, 2011)

^u can get gskill ripjaws x 4gb @ 1.6k too.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 10, 2011)

FIFA 11 system requirements - System Requirements

FIFA 11 requires NVIDIA GeForce® 6800 or greater ATI Radeon X1600 or greater as minimum Requirement & 8800GT / HD3870 as recommended.


----------



## asingh (Aug 10, 2011)

^^
Well obviously I cannot ask him to get such low-end parts.  There has to be a minimal cut off right.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah but people boasting really overkill cards for FIFA up there. 6850 / 6870 even at HD are not required for FIFA to give playable FPS. Its not Crysis


----------



## Skud (Aug 10, 2011)

He has shortlisted 6770, which just fits in IMO.


----------



## d3p (Aug 10, 2011)

*@Techwiz:* The reason behind suggesting a 6850 is, the price tag where the following card falls.

6770 is 7.5k, whereas 6850 is 9.2k. Now the difference is just another 1.7k to be exact.

Even Crysis mid settings can kill 6850 at HD. So its not the point of suggesting 6850 for playing Crysis, but for having no Lags at HD resolution for games like NFS, FIFA or even some other arcade racings.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah 6770 is fine skud  No point buying anything below that. 

@d3p5kor: Not Crysis line was just indicating that Fifa is not THAT Res hungry game like Crysis. Dont take it literally 

Theitdepot - XFX Radeon HD6770 1GB DDR3 ATI PCI E Graphic Cards (HD-667X-ZHF3) - HD6770 @5.2K = Difference of 4k which is not low.


----------



## d3p (Aug 10, 2011)

^^ oh..ok.

Avoid XFX, coz of RMA issues. No other brands Sapphire or MSI...???


----------



## Skud (Aug 10, 2011)

Should be. MSI one seems a bit cheaper as per Golcha prices.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 10, 2011)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Theitdepot - XFX Radeon HD6770 1GB DDR3 ATI PCI E Graphic Cards (HD-667X-ZHF3) - HD6770 @5.2K = Difference of 4k which is not low.



Thats a typo, its 6670.. Look at the code : *HD-667X-ZHF3*


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes, it must be a HD 6670. Else if HD 6770 sells for 5.2k then 6670 wont sell at all at this price.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 10, 2011)

hmm... Too bad then. 

Saphire one is TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!SAPPHIRE 100338L Radeon HD 6770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card for 6.8K


----------



## Skud (Aug 10, 2011)

Or this:

Go Gaming! | GolchhaIT.com

MSI 6770 @ 6250/- plus taxes.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 10, 2011)

^^Sweet deal...


----------



## asingh (Aug 10, 2011)

Guys, also please suggest a full 1080pi monitor, within a nice budget. Preference is 25" or greater.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 10, 2011)

25" or higher will cost you more than 15K. 24" Full HD from Asus or Dell will cost you around 12K. *DELL ST2420L @ 11.9K *at smc is a nice option here.


----------



## Skud (Aug 10, 2011)

Also consider Benq G2420HD, it should be around 11k or lesser.


----------



## asingh (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks guys...!


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 10, 2011)

So, whats the final decided config.


----------



## asingh (Aug 24, 2011)

He got this:
netgear adapter - 777
r6770 - md1gd5 - 6536
m/b intel dh67bl - 5047
intel i5-2400 - 8761
cmx4g3m1a1600c9 (4gb) - 1523
corsair smps 600w - 4000
cm chasis elite blue 310 - 1476
500 gb hdd wd - 1809
dvd writer HP - 1020
dell tft 24" - 11428
mouse / keyboard logitech - 857


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow!
Prices have fallen so much. I mean an i5+H67 for 13.8k. Its really great. Previously for around 13k we could only think of an i5+H61 combo. Really wonderful pricing.

Only the HDD's cost is a bit more, though it could have been 1.7k.
And for 1.02k why did he opt for HP DVD-RW. Its only 22x. He could have gone for ASUS 24x DVD-RW at 1k. 

Moreover this config is very good for its price.


----------



## asingh (Aug 24, 2011)

Not sure. He went bezerk and went to NP without me, and picked it all up.

Then the noobs there installed circumvented Win7 for him too. 

The usual.


----------

